# Tesla LEGO Model 3 design



## TrevP

Hey guys, as some of you many know from my YouTube videos I'm a huge LEGO fan with many kits in my collection but today I decided to try my hand as using from CAD software, name stud.io to try and make a Supercharger and a Model 3.

I've seen some other designs on the net and recreated my own version and wanted some feed back on what version you prefer. The bodies are the same, the only differences are the front and back. It's tough with LEGO to get the curves just right but it's close enough.

Let me know what you think?

P.S. I didn't render new images but I've changed the side tiles to be split to it looks like 2 doors instead of one.

*VERSION 1*








Bumper 1









Bumper 2









*VERSION 2*


----------



## Microfrost

Version 1 bumper 2 back, version 2 front.


----------



## TrevP

Microfrost said:


> Version 1 bumper 2 back, version 2 front.


I'm leaning towards that as well. I'll do one of those as post it


----------



## MattK

I like the version 1 hood better. It captures the slightly recessed middle. With version 2, I can't get the eclipse out of my head  
Bumper 2 is good.


----------



## MattK

Hrm, don't thing this works..but..


----------



## TrevP

I have a bunch of fixes I’m going to do. Stay tuned as I refine this MOC


----------



## TrevP

Thanks for for the feedback, here's version 4 based on popular opinion, I think this is the clear winner. Added a minifig for scale. I'll generate instructions and post them in PDF format ASASP.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

This is the best use of corona-imposed isolation I’ve seen to date.


----------



## TrevP

To celebrate #ElonMuskDay I'm combining my love of Tesla and LEGO. Behold, I give you my own creation (MOC) a Model 3 and Supercharger for FREE!

Download the instructions in PDF format (attached to this post below). Full parts list included as a bill of materials at the end of the PDF if you want to buy the parts online.

Link to my Bricklink account: https://www.bricklink.com/v3/studio/design.page?idModel=136913

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## SafariKC

@TrevP This is quite awesome. The link to buy the parts doesn't seem to actually offer the parts up. Is there a trick to getting there for those new to the ordering process?


----------



## TrevP

SafariKC said:


> @TrevP This is quite awesome. The link to buy the parts doesn't seem to actually offer the parts up. Is there a trick to getting there for those new to the ordering process?


Take a look at the very bottom of the PDF, full parts list supplied!!

PS. I'm working on a Cybertruck too


----------



## anthonp

TrevP said:


> To celebrate #ElonMuskDay I'm combining my love of Tesla and LEGO. Behold, I give you my own creation (MOC) a Model 3 and Supercharger for FREE!
> 
> Download the instructions in PDF format (attached to this post below)
> 
> Link to buy all the parts: https://www.bricklink.com/v3/studio/design.page?idModel=136913
> 
> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 33510


Any way to know exactly what parts refer to the outer body color of the model? Would love to buy the parts for this but would want to buy the parts in Blue to match a friends car. But want to be sure I'm only buying the parts for the outer body. They have a Blue model 3 with white interior so would be great to buy the parts to match their car as close as possible. Would be a super neat birthday gift and honestly thanks a ton for this!


----------



## TrevP

anthonp said:


> Any way to know exactly what parts refer to the outer body color of the model? Would love to buy the parts for this but would want to buy the parts in Blue to match a friends car. But want to be sure I'm only buying the parts for the outer body. They have a Blue model 3 with white interior so would be great to buy the parts to match their car as close as possible. Would be a super neat birthday gift and honestly thanks a ton for this!


Sure, I'll generate a bill of materials for each colour and post them here later today.


----------



## GDN

TrevP said:


> Sure, I'll generate a bill of materials for each colour and post them here later today.


Cool - I want to see that Midnight Silver Metallic !


----------



## wheelers

So cool! This would be a perfect project for my son to earn for doing his distance learning!  However, I just entered the part numbers & a lot are either not available or not in the right color.  Is there somewhere else to buy parts besides Lego.com?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

TrevP said:


> Sure, I'll generate a bill of materials for each colour and post them here later today.


Sweet, was going to ask the same question!!!


----------



## TrevP

Here's all the colours, instructions are identical, check the bill of materials at the end for the part numbers and the colour code (after the comma).


----------



## Needsdecaf

aWesome! This is fantastic! What program do you use to create the instructions? It's very "official" looking!

Where do you buy the bricks? I noticed for the Lego pick-a-brick website, some of the bricks are not shown when you search the number.

Thanks for all this!


----------



## TrevP

Try bricklink.com


----------



## anthonp

TrevP said:


> Here's all the colours, instructions are identical, check the bill of materials at the end for the part numbers and the colour code (after the comma).


This is dang great!!! Thanks a ton!

Going to try to figure out now what pieces would need to be swapped out to white to have a white interior. About to make myself an exact replica of my car MSM with white interior aha!


----------



## TrevP

I also made a LEGO Cybertruck for anyone interested...

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/tesla-lego-cybertruck-design.16079/


----------



## Marcel-from-Switzerland

Fantastic work Trevor! Thank you. Would it be possible to give us a XML-File for the upload to a wanted list on BrickLink! It's quite hard for anyone to extract all pieces from the pdf. If you send me a XLS-file, I could make the XML-File for you.


----------



## TrevP

Sure thing, here's the XML code exported from Stud.io

<INVENTORY>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>30029</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>270</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3021</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>373</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>5</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3023</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>378</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3022</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>376</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3710</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>683</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>5</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>18975</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>134211</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3005</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>299</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>6</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3004</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>280</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>18974</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>134209</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3003</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>272</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3010</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>326</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4073</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>777</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>7</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>30414</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>1968</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3023</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>378</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>11</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3069b</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>17084</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2420</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>77</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3069b</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>17084</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>5</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>99781</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>109981</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>6</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>99207</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>109610</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>6</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3070b</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>9081</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>15712</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>123434</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3068b</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>17085</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>48336</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>47938</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3069bpx11</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>3554</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3829c01</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>715</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4079</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>778</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3023</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>378</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>12</COLOR>
<MINQTY>6</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>85984</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>85341</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>3</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3024</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>381</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>99780</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>109305</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>6</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>6636</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>1556</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3020</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>369</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3024</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>381</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3710</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>683</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4081b</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>10567</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>98138</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>105246</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>67</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>25269</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>146775</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2431</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>84</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>3</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>11477</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>119122</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>6</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>63864</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>89737</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>12</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>43093</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>16817</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>18977</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>134213</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>18976</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>134210</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>18979a</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>134335</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>18973</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>134212</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>13</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>88930</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>91346</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2654</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>189</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3021</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>373</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>50950</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>51829</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>99206</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>110715</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3069b</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>17084</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>25269</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>146775</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>17</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>29120</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>153597</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>29119</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>153596</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>18980</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>133893</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>25269</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>146775</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4070</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>776</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>54200</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>51048</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>13</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>970c00</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>940</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>973c18</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>40688</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3626bp05</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>642</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>3</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3901</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>1039</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>8</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4263</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>863</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>9</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>92593</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>97760</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3659</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>655</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>30044</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>284</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>5</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3005</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>299</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>3</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>6541</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>1527</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>47905</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>46343</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>52107</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>54294</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>93273</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>101835</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4274</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>868</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4274</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>868</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>85861</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>86778</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3959</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>762</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>x127c11</ITEMID>
<ITEMKEY>17590</ITEMKEY>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MINQTY>1</MINQTY>
</ITEM>
</INVENTORY>


----------



## Marcel-from-Switzerland

Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Marcel-from-Switzerland

Worked perfectly thanks again.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Marcel-from-Switzerland said:


> Fantastic work Trevor! Thank you. Would it be possible to give us a XML-File for the upload to a wanted list on BrickLink! It's quite hard for anyone to extract all pieces from the pdf. If you send me a XLS-file, I could make the XML-File for you.


Could you walk me how you worked this to order from Bricklink? I can't figure it out, not familiar with XML.

Thanks.


----------



## Marcel-from-Switzerland

Sure! 
Just copy the XML-Text Trevor has postet and go to: https://www.bricklink.com/v2/wanted/upload.page (maybe you need to register to BrickLink first).
Then click on "Upload BrickLink XML format" and paste the text into the following field.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Thanks!


----------



## TrevP




----------



## Needsdecaf

Trev, would it be too much to ask for the XML file for blue pieces? Or is that a PITA? 

Thanks!


----------



## TrevP

Here's the XML file

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<INVENTORY>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3020</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3020</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3021</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3022</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3023</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3023</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3036</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3037</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3710</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3829c01</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>6179</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>30414</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3069bpx11</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3070b</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2431</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2654</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3022</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3023</ITEMID>
<COLOR>12</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3023</ITEMID>
<COLOR>17</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3024</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3623</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3068b</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>48336</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>59349</ITEMID>
<COLOR>13</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>87079</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>11203</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>15068</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>29119</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>29120</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>33909</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>2</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2420</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2420</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2431</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2555</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2555</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>2817</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3460</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3665</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3710</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3710</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3713</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3737</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3937</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4032</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4162</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4282</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>6134</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>6636</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3070b</ITEMID>
<COLOR>12</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>48336</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>54200</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>63868</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>63868</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>85984</ITEMID>
<COLOR>1</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>87087</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>87079</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>92946</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>99206</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>15712</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>6</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>26603</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>26601</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>36840</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>4</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>3666</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>10</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>4477</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>30285</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>30413</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>48336</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>54200</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>58090</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>60478</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>60478</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>85984</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>85984</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>36</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>61252</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>99780</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>99780</ITEMID>
<COLOR>85</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>99206</ITEMID>
<COLOR>86</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>12</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
<ITEM>
<ITEMTYPE>P</ITEMTYPE>
<ITEMID>28326</ITEMID>
<COLOR>11</COLOR>
<MAXPRICE>-1.0000</MAXPRICE>
<MINQTY>8</MINQTY>
<CONDITION>X</CONDITION>
<NOTIFY>N</NOTIFY>
</ITEM>
</INVENTORY>


----------

